# birthday on the big tuna



## mbritter93 (May 12, 2012)

went out yesterday as a 21st birthday celebration with my beautiful lady friend in search for a few sheepshead. we stopped over at Pensacola kayak and sail where we got hooked up with a Jackson big tuna and then we headed to our spot. we were greeted with almost zero tidal movement (super awesome for sheepshead :thumbdown but I was determined to catch fish on my birthday. we werent having much luck but then caroline says she got something on and faught it from behind the piling only long enough to see that it was a nice black drum before it pulled the hook. a few minutes later I drop down and ended up catching a smaller black drum and after miraculously doing a crazy dance around the pilings with it I manage to pull it up and grab a quick picture with it. after a while the bite starts to turn on a bit and we ended up catching 6 or 7 small sheepshead and kept two of the bigger ones. all in all it was a fun day on the water with a good view in the front of the big tuna!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Way to go Matt, haven't talked to ya in forever. We need to get out & do some fishing together sometime soon.


----------



## mbritter93 (May 12, 2012)

ya man! PM me your number and we can get together and fish sometime.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good way to spend your birthday!!! nice report!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and photos. :thumbsup: And if your lady friend likes yak fishing, she's a "keeper".


----------



## Tux (May 10, 2014)

Very nice sheepshead and a good report.


----------

